# يا رب السلام ... اعطنا سلام



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب السلام ... اعطنا سلام ... 
واملأ قلوبنا محبة وسعادة.... 
 جميع شعوب الارض تناديك يا رب .....
جميعها خائفة وبحاجة اليك ... 
 استمع الى صراخ وتضرعات ابنائك يا الهي ...
 واسرع الى نجدة من يتحملون هول المصاعب والحروب ...
 اطفىء نار الحقد والشر ...من القلوب ...
 وارجع المحبة لتسود بين البشر ...
 ولك منا الشكر الان والى الابد ...امين​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

امييييييييييييين ياااااااااااااارب
ميرسي اختي الغاليه
ربنا يباركك حببتي
​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييييين ياااااااااااااارب
> 
> 
> ميرسي اختي الغاليه
> ...




نورتيني حبيبة قلبي
ربنا يخليكي 


​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أغسطس 2013)

آمين آمين آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (31 أغسطس 2013)

آمين​إستجب يا رب
وارحم :yaka:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اميييين 
استجب يارب لينا بنصرخ ليك
انك تنشر سلامك و محبتك ف قلوب البشر

ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يباركك يا غالية​*


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


النهيسى قال:


> آمين آمين آمين​
> ​




 شكرااا لمرورك


​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


أمة قال:


> آمين
> 
> 
> إستجب يا رب
> ...



 امين يارب
شكراااا ياغالية لمرورك الجميل


​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


moky قال:


> *اميييين​*
> 
> *استجب يارب لينا بنصرخ ليك*
> 
> ...




امييين ربنا يحمي شعبه فكل مكان
منورة حبيبتي ربنا يحميكي


----------

